# Do Cheetahs Eat Humans?



## RamistThomist

I was having this discussion with my brother and we couldn't decide whether Cheetahs eat peoples. I didn't think they did.


----------



## bookslover

Only the slow ones...


----------



## toddpedlar

bookslover said:


> Only the slow ones...



reminds me of the old joke...

_There were two guys camping in woods. Just after they had crawled into their sleeping bags and nodded off they were awaken by the sound of their campsite being torn apart, punctuated by the frightening roars or an irate and hungry wild animal. Through the tent they could see, cast by the light of the full moon, the shadow of a bear standing upright on its hind legs lumbering towards the tent.

As the bear's claws began ripping through the canvas the first guy throws off his sleeping bag and yells, "It's a bear, run for your life!" The second guy rolls out of his sleeping bag and calmly begins to put on his sneakers. The first guy says, "What are you doing? Are you crazy? Bears can run at 30 mph! Your sneakers won't help you run faster than the bear!" To which the second guy replies, "I don't have to run faster than the bear, I only have to run faster than you."_


----------



## Timothy William

I first read that joke in, of all things, an economics textbook on price theory.

Humans would probably be a bit larger and heavier than a cheetah's usual prey, which I would guess would be around 40-50 kgs. I'd be fairly sure they could take down a human if they wanted to though. Leopards, a larger cousin, can kill and carry prey three times their own bodyweight.


----------



## Bladestunner316

To honestly answer your question. Im not sure they do. Maybe in self defense they would attack a human naturally. Like all big cats they may go after a human who is ill/injured or who looks weak. 

Cheetahs are also the most dog like of the cats.
Cheetah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Herald

Everyone knows Cheetahs eat Cheetos.


----------



## Anton Bruckner

I'm sure there is some wierdo that post a cheetah eating a human on youtube, or at least killing one and having a mouthful.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Spear Dane said:


> I was having this discussion with my brother and we couldn't decide whether Cheetahs eat peoples. I didn't think they did.


Depends on the size. My wife and her friend went to the San Diego Zoo about 5 years ago when James was < 1 year old. As they walked quietly into one of those shows with wild cats a bit late they had a Cheeta on stage. Sonya immediately noticed the Cheeta had a laser focus on James and his friend Caleb (same age). The trainer commented to the people whether they all noticed how the Cheeta was focused on the little children.

I don't think they'd go after a grown man but they would probably go after a small child or woman. It's the same reason why you normally only hear of mountain lions attacking small kids but not adults.

In Camp Pendleton, CA there are a lot of back trails that are great for running. My friend, Jay, and I used to run on them together nearly every morning. It was a bit disconcerting when packs of 3-4 Coyotes would run next to us but we were never too afraid as we're too big for them to attack. I was always a bit nervous about mountain lions but we never saw them.


toddpedlar said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the slow ones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of the old joke...
> 
> _There were two guys camping in woods. Just after they had crawled into their sleeping bags and nodded off they were awaken by the sound of their campsite being torn apart, punctuated by the frightening roars or an irate and hungry wild animal. Through the tent they could see, cast by the light of the full moon, the shadow of a bear standing upright on its hind legs lumbering towards the tent.
> 
> As the bear's claws began ripping through the canvas the first guy throws off his sleeping bag and yells, "It's a bear, run for your life!" The second guy rolls out of his sleeping bag and calmly begins to put on his sneakers. The first guy says, "What are you doing? Are you crazy? Bears can run at 30 mph! Your sneakers won't help you run faster than the bear!" To which the second guy replies, "I don't have to run faster than the bear, I only have to run faster than you."_
Click to expand...


Do you remember that commercial a few years back - I think it was a beer commercial. Two men are in a camp and a bear comes up on them reared back and ready to attack. One of the guys picks up a bottle and says "Look! Honey!", squirts it on his friend and runs away. It's hilarious.


----------

